# In the market looking for a new HDTV, any ideas would be super helpful



## oldschoolecw

What I have now Westinghouse LVM-42w2 http://www.crutchfield.com/S-nV6tqzHnlSl/p_647LVM42W2/Westinghouse-LVM-42w2.html got it in 2006. Runs extremely hot, has banding issues and discoloration fogginess.

My budget is $1400
Looking for anything from 42-Inch - 55-Inch
I have a Boxee Box, so I apps and internet access are not necessary built into the TV.
I'm Disabled so putting 3D glasses on would be difficult so 3D is not a major thing for me.

Here is what I'M looking at Samsung UN55EH6000 55-Inch 1080p http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN55E...TF8&coliid=I1P65NDFZ8KOLS&colid=10OMHCH655X3U

Here is what I will be hooking up to what ever new HDTV I do decide on via my receiver.

Pioneer VSX-1120-K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039XQQXA/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
XBOX360
Roku
Boxee Box
TiVo Premiere XL "Switching to Comcast this week"

So any suggestions LED or Plasma are appreciated
Thanks
Rich


----------



## Davenlr

This 60" is the one I have. Works great, and its less than $1k. For 1399 they have the LED Quattron version as well. Not sure if your 55" upper limit is due to size restrictions or price. They also have some 55" ones on sale for under $1k as well. Ive always had good luck with Sharp Aquos TV's, and they are ultra adjustable for easy calibration should that interest you.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sharp+-...HDTV/3641541.p?id=1218422888626&skuId=3641541


----------



## oldschoolecw

Davenlr said:


> This 60" is the one I have. Works great, and its less than $1k. For 1399 they have the LED Quattron version as well.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sharp+-...HDTV/3641541.p?id=1218422888626&skuId=3641541


Great price, how is the whites and blacks in scenes for brightness and darkness?


----------



## sigma1914

My advice ... go plasma. It's so much better IMO & you really don't notice how much until you try it. If you can afford $500 more (2k total), I'd seriously look at the new Panasonic VT50. It recently won Value Electronics 2012 TV picture quality shootout. http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_...electronics-2012-tv-picture-quality-shootout/


----------



## dpeters11

I'd take a look at the Panasonic ST50 Plasma. Theres a 50" and 55". It doesn't have as many calibration options for a professional calibration, and doesn't include the THX modes of the VT50, but quite a bit cheaper and great for your budget. It is 3D, but you don't pay for glasses you aren't using. I honestly don't think you'd notice the black level differences etc unless they were side by side. The GT50 adds the THX modes.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-VIE...TF8&qid=1339869867&sr=8-1&keywords=Tc-p55st50


----------



## Davenlr

oldschoolecw said:


> Great price, how is the whites and blacks in scenes for brightness and darkness?


Its as good as any top of the line LCD. Much better than the low priced brands. If black levels are VERY important to you, however, I would look for a plasma. I have mine calibrated with the backlight set to -7, to get really good black levels, but also dont have sunlight or bright lights in the room which allows me to do that. I just dont like the extra power, burn in possibilities, and 1/2 life of plasma, so I pretty much stick with LCD. With the prices now, however, I would suspect the plasma would hold up long enough to make it obsoleted, so it probably doesnt matter.


----------



## oldschoolecw

dpeters11 said:


> I'd take a look at the Panasonic ST50 Plasma. Theres a 50" and 55". It doesn't have as many calibration options for a professional calibration, and doesn't include the THX modes of the VT50, but quite a bit cheaper and great for your budget. It is 3D, but you don't pay for glasses you aren't using. I honestly don't think you'd notice the black level differences etc unless they were side by side. The GT50 adds the THX modes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-VIE...TF8&qid=1339869867&sr=8-1&keywords=Tc-p55st50


I just watched the CNET review of this one http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-...82_7-35118300.html?tag=rb_content;contentBody What a great review it got, I put it in my wish list at Amazon. My only question is about plasma tv burnin, does it still happen?


----------



## dpeters11

It can, but not unless you have something on the screen a long time. I would avoid things like games with HUDs, channels that have tickers for long periods of time etc for the first 100 hours or so. But burn-in isn't as bad as it used to be.

Personally, I don't think the half life of Plasma is a big deal. Mine is rated for 100,000 hours. If accurate, the half life will not be what makes me replace the set.


----------



## sigma1914

oldschoolecw said:


> I just watched the CNET review of this one http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-...82_7-35118300.html?tag=rb_content;contentBody What a great review it got, I put it in my wish list at Amazon. My only question is about plasma tv burnin, does it still happen?


It's possible, but very difficult. I watch sports a lot and ESPN...I don't have any ticker or scoreboard burn in. Plasma today is far better than years passed.


----------



## Davenlr

Definitely want to avoid games or computer screens or TV stations with static bright logos. Friend left his video game up on my LCD, and it had several boxed menus that never moved. After playing the game about 12 hours a day for two days, the LCD had the image of the menus displayed on the screen, even when the set was turned off. Fortunately, on the LCD, I just needed to leave it powered off for 48 hours, and the screen returned to normal.


----------



## dpeters11

"Davenlr" said:


> Definitely want to avoid games or computer screens or TV stations with static bright logos. Friend left his video game up on my LCD, and it had several boxed menus that never moved. After playing the game about 12 hours a day for two days, the LCD had the image of the menus displayed on the screen, even when the set was turned off. Fortunately, on the LCD, I just needed to leave it powered off for 48 hours, and the screen returned to normal.


Plasmas can get retention as well, not always actual burnin. Things like the pixel orbitor helps prevent actual burnin. The Panasonic also has a sweeper feature, at least on the VT50.


----------



## hfa

Look for as many inputs as you can find on a set that pays off later. check your sound system connections and see if the tv has input. STAY WITH THE NAME BRAND HDTV - IN TODAYS MARKET IT IS HARD NOT TO FIND 3D ON A 50/55 IN TV. don't care for3d, but went with panasonic st series and just do not use it on my 50 in. samsung, sharp, toshibia and lg make good led for $1k'
Do comparison shoping and make sure it covers free shipping. my panasonic is on 12 hrs per day with the pixel orbitor enabled and no burnin. own sharp and rca lcd too, that is why i say look for 3 or 4 inputs other than the usb included.


----------



## Cholly

The biggest concern with plasma these days is heat and powr consumption. Although better than early plasma receivers, it's still significantly higher than LED/LCD sets. Another problem is the sensitivity to bright sunlight. I wouldn't be too concerned with burnin if you don't have static images on your receiver for long periods of time.
Regardless of what youdecide to buy, make sure you have a screen refresh rate of 120 Hz or higher.


----------



## azarby

A couple of days ago I installed a Panasonnic TC-P65vt50. Because of the size what I paid is probably out of your budget range, but this plasma is a killer. I looked at a lot of LED LCDs, but none could beat the black levels of the Panasonic. The only thing close was a high end Sony.


----------



## azarby

dpeters11 said:


> Plasmas can get retention as well, not always actual burnin. Things like the pixel orbitor helps prevent actual burnin. The Panasonic also has a sweeper feature, at least on the VT50.


I had a 7 year old Panasonic 50" plasma tha I just moved to my daughters house. No burn in or retention, and after an average of 10-12 hrs a day, it is no where near its half life intensity.


----------



## MysteryMan

oldschoolecw said:


> What I have now Westinghouse LVM-42w2 http://www.crutchfield.com/S-nV6tqzHnlSl/p_647LVM42W2/Westinghouse-LVM-42w2.html got it in 2006. Runs extremely hot, has banding issues and discoloration fogginess.
> 
> My budget is $1400
> Looking for anything from 42-Inch - 55-Inch
> I have a Boxee Box, so I apps and internet access are not necessary built into the TV.
> I'm Disabled so putting 3D glasses on would be difficult so 3D is not a major thing for me.
> 
> Here is what I'M looking at Samsung UN55EH6000 55-Inch 1080p http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN55E...TF8&coliid=I1P65NDFZ8KOLS&colid=10OMHCH655X3U
> 
> Here is what I will be hooking up to what ever new HDTV I do decide on via my receiver.
> 
> Pioneer VSX-1120-K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039XQQXA/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
> XBOX360
> Roku
> Boxee Box
> TiVo Premiere XL "Switching to Comcast this week"
> 
> So any suggestions LED or Plasma are appreciated
> Thanks
> Rich


I know you said LED or Plasma in your post but you may want to look at Sony's KDL-55XB520. My wife's brother bought one recently. Not many horns and whistles but great picture quality and falls well within your budget ($1,349.99).


----------



## Marlin Guy

I picked up the LG 50PA5500 from Dell for a song, and it's a great set.
I just set it up last night.

Base price was $649.99 with free shipping.
I gave myself a $400 gift card and Dell gave my other self a $75 card.
Total out of pocket was $607.49 tax included.

The deal is still running.
http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/305037

Other good buys Techbargains and Slickdeals sites.


----------



## texasmoose

Here's a good start for the OP:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_...dyear-report-card/?tag=rb_content;contentBody

Chart pulled from the same CNET review(Dave Katzmaier)


----------



## 1953

We have a Sony KDL46HX750 and love it! Although it's $99 over your budget I think you would really enjoy this excellent HDTV. Good luck.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...HDTV/4756681.p?id=1218522131015&skuId=4756681


----------



## Inkosaurus

Burn in isnt that big of an issue anymore. Yes it *can* happen but only if you let it.
I have an old 2006 th42px75-u 42" from panasonic that I use primarily for gaming now a days and have never had any images burned in. 

And thats despite the fact that Me and some friends have gone on 24 hour+ benders of Battlefield 3 which has a bright box on the right side with bright white font indicating ammo count and hp, and a minimap on the left hand side.

I have also come home from work after 12 hour shifts, found it on with Skyrim idle on the screen in the big quest menu with my room mate dead asleep on the couch. He was playing it before I went to work and fell asleep with it on shortly after I left. He's done this multiple times.

And thats with a 6 year old model. You seriously have to leave the TV on with the static image for days before you really start seeing burn or retention.

So like I said; It can happen but only if you let it happen


----------



## oldschoolecw

I have been reading reviews and this LED keeps coming up with high accolades LG Cinema Screen 47LM7600 47-Inch Cinema 3D 1080p 240 Hz LED-LCD HDTV with Smart TV and Six Pairs of 3D Glasses. http://www.amazon.com/LG-47LM7600-4...TF8&coliid=I1HTNMUV411GXD&colid=10OMHCH655X3U

Any of you own this one?


----------



## inf0z

I'm currently using this Samsung TV.
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32D5500RFXZA

It's not the size you're looking for but if you're looking for information on Samsung LED TV's I can say that I am more than happy with it and for the same amount of money I wouldn't purchase any thing else. I started using Samsung monitors for my gaming rig that takes 3 monitors. Before my house was broken in to I had 3 Samsung monitors connected to my gaming rig and a Vizio 42" LCD 1080p for all TV viewing. After the robbery I temporally hooked up some LG's to my computer since the Samsung monitors I wanted were out of stock at the time and I realized that the Samsung monitors I had previously looked way better than the LG's that had the same specs as the Samsungs. I ended up replacing my Vizio LCD TV with the Samsung LED TV and it looks way better.

PROS: Awesome picture, colors blend nicely and the foreground blends well with the background. Some TV's have a super clear picture but make every thing look like a poorly shot B-rate day time soap opera even when calibrated correctly. I'm not sure what causes this, but I have never had this issue with my Samsung.

The thin size of this TV makes it really nice for wall mounting or setting on a TV cart / entertainment center.

CONS: The factory speakers are not very good but if you're using your own speakers it's a non issue.
You need an adapter for RCA connections(This comes with the TV). Nothing I use requires RCA connections but keep that in mind. I find adapters for video connections extremely annoying and unreliable.
This has an Ethernet connection but if you want to connect to your wifi network you will need to purchase an adapter.


----------



## azarby

I used to really like Samsung TVs, but four years ago, I bought both of my daughters family's 42" Samsung LCDs. One of them had to have the main board replaced and the other had to completely replace the unit. This doesn't say much for reliability.


----------



## Hoosier205

No LED/LCD unless you go for the Sharp Elite. Panasonic or Samsung plasma are the only serious contenders.


----------



## FarmerBob

Although I perfer DLP's myself, I just installed 5 Samsung UN55ES6150 55-Inch 1080p SmartTV's, and I am and thank God my client is very happy with them. Got them for $1399.00 ea.


----------



## oldschoolecw

So I finally ponied up and bought this today because of the great reviews. LG Cinema Screen 47LM7600 47-Inch Cinema 3D 1080p 240Hz LED-LCD HDTV with Smart TV and Six Pairs of 3D Glasses http://www.amazon.com/LG-47LM7600-4...TF8&colid=10OMHCH655X3U&coliid=I1HTNMUV411GXD

review from CNET 
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/lg-47lm7600/4505-6482_7-35117974.html


----------



## oldschoolecw

I love my new LG Cinema 47LM7600
I never got black levels like I do now and 3D is freaking amazing BTW


----------



## ciurca

Fwiw. I just got a 50" 1080p LG plasma (no 3d no smart features) from bj's for $599. Taking my receipt back on Black Friday for the sale price of 499. 

Perfect for me due to just a sports watcher.


----------



## zeagus

I want to chime in on behalf of the ST50 as well -- I picked it up to replace my old DLP set after doing weeks of research. Check out this meta-review from The Wirecutter:

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/panasonic-st50-the-best-tv/


----------

